# layover??



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a past client that we have worked with for last 15 years call me today for an estimate on her roof. They want a layover. I do not usally do layovers for a feel that to do a great job I need to strip and see whats going on under everything, But in this situation I am considering it

The roof is very good shape. no soft spots. shingles are only 8 years old. no damage or leaks. Only reason they want new shingles is to match there new siding that I installed last fall. To me a waste of money but hey its not my dime.

Its not a bad roof to do. walkable with 2 valleys, only 1 story. 

im going to say i might have done 1 or 2 layovers in my life. and those were probley 14 or 15 years ago. My main roofer has done a few but not too many either. 

so got a couple of questions: first although I know its better to tear off as I always do. do you think in this situation it would be good to do layover as the clients want?
second can I layover iko aristocrats 3 tabs with certenteed landmarks? 
also any tips you may have for doing layover would be great. Thanks


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I think a layover would be fine with some understanding that the new roof may not last as long. Layovers Ive done 15 yrs ago still look good today.

That said, a good layover is acheived when one can nest the new shingles into the old. Cut back the old gable overhangs install some drip edgeing and no one will ever know its a layover.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

I have still not seen any data on properly installed layovers not lasting as long. I have torn off 30 year old 2nd layer roofs that were rated at 20 years (as most asphalt shingles were back then) that still looked pretty good except for some granule loss and minor weather-related damages.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

AaronB. said:


> I have still not seen any data on properly installed layovers not lasting as long. I have torn off 30 year old 2nd layer roofs that were rated at 20 years (as most asphalt shingles were back then) that still looked pretty good except for some granule loss and minor weather-related damages.


My sentiments exactly Aaron


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We were talking about this the other day. One of the problems with doing a layover is that there may not be any iceguard installed before. You could remove the bottom 3 feet and install it, but if your going that far you might as well just tear it all off.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Warren said:


> We were talking about this the other day. One of the problems with doing a layover is that there may not be any iceguard installed before. You could remove the bottom 3 feet and install it, but if your going that far you might as well just tear it all off.


 
good thing about this job is i know this house inside and out. 

entire roof has grace ice and water shield. felt paper was not used.


----------



## tumpline (Apr 11, 2008)

AaronB. said:


> I have still not seen any data on properly installed layovers not lasting as long. I have torn off 30 year old 2nd layer roofs that were rated at 20 years (as most asphalt shingles were back then) that still looked pretty good except for some granule loss and minor weather-related damages.


Aaron funny you should say that, I just yesterday finished a job that had two layers, lady showed me her previous invoice dated may 16th 1980.
 There were two layers installed on old ship board, absolutely no ventilation. She had IKO 20 yr shingles installed at that time.
They were brittle but were in reasonably good shape considering their age.
Insurance company refused to pay for any water related damage due to age of roof.


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

If the shingle on there is a standard exposure (5" to the weather) then you will want to find a shingle of the same dimension to do the roof over. We don't do too many roof overs anymore. Use a "C" style drip edge and trim back the first two courses of the existing roof to get the roof started. You will have a "short" row on the first course, but if the existing roof was installed straight, it should come out looking good. We just finished a roof over using a Tamko 30 yr laminated shingle over a 3 tab. Both were 5" exposure, so it worked out well.

If the exisiting roof is metric, then you could use Landmarks, OC or GAF/Elk. 

If you do nest the layover, just watch that the previous contractor "pulled" the rows in places to straighten out the roof. Used to be the headlap color was the same as the shingle, but everything out there now uses whatever for the headlap color. "Pulling" the row reveals the off color.


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Warren said:


> We were talking about this the other day. One of the problems with doing a layover is that there may not be any iceguard installed before. You could remove the bottom 3 feet and install it, but if your going that far you might as well just tear it all off.


I have torn off multi-layered roofs with never an ice issue and never a piece of IWS installed. I am pretty sure code does not require it for a layover, either.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Just as apkole said. If the shingles are english you usually have to take 2" off the the bottom of the first course to get them to nest. And take off the existing cap. If you don't you will see a hump at the top.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Most of the second layers I have tore off, have not lasted as long. There have been exceptions though.

If you do not take off the ridge / hip caps, you can use the scrap you have to shim towards the last course on the ridge. Next to the hip if a hip roof. This way the height difference is more tapered.
Use to do it all the time, cant tell the ridge, hip caps were not removed.
Saving time and debris removal.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

most issues come from not using long enough nails.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Around here a layover is pronounced F***over


----------

